# Does anyone watch "It's Me Or The Dog" TV Show?



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I might be late in this discussion but I just started watching/recording this show.I know it's just a television show, but I've learned a lot from Victoria Stillwell. Does anyone else watch it, and if so what do you think of it?

Thanks!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I've never heard of that show. When is it on and what station? Sounds interesting..... Thanks!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I usually watch it on Saturday nights after "The Groomer Has It" and "Showdogs Moms and Dads". It's a pretty good show.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It's repeated on Animal Planet at different times. I've recorded it at Eastern Time, 9AM, 9:30 AM during the week, and at 8PM on Saturday night.

It's a British show. Victoria Stillwell is the trainer. She visits a homes with dogs who are totally out of control, and she trains the dog and the owner. It's very informative. I'm sure that it's edited like crazy, but still, I think you can learn a lot from it. I've even got my husband to watch it! :aktion033: 

Here's a link to the show, and to her website:

Victoria Stillwell

It's Me Or The Dog on Animal Planet


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

^ Thanks so much!! I'll be on the lookout for it. It sounds somewhat like The Dog Whisperer and I love that show.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm a faithful viewer! I don't get National Geographic so I miss out on the Dog Whisperer. But I really enjoy It's Me Or The Dog. Kind of like England's version of the Dog Whisperer.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Here's an old topic about it:
It's Me Or The Dog


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I do like it-I've watched it many times. I was, in fact, watching it the other night and this lady had a chi, I believe, that was overweight and I was astonished to hear that she gave her dog chocolate as a treat :w00t: That dog was lucky to be alive!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> Here's an old topic about it:
> It's Me Or The Dog[/B]







Thanks I did a search but must have put in the wrong parameters.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> ^ Thanks so much!! I'll be on the lookout for it. It sounds somewhat like The Dog Whisperer and I love that show.[/B]





I never watched The Dog Whisperer but I did check Millan's book out of the library and I just didn't "get" a lot of it. Victoria is very practical and specific.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I watch it too. And as another poster mentioned - I can't believe how many of the dogs she has on there who are hand fed chocolate!!! She tells the owners like it is and she is very effective. Last night she was training a young lab who was over the top out of control and when let off leash to run he would not come ack. They showed how she taught him to come straight back when she blew a whistle using chicken as treats. I would like to try that with my two.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I love this show. I like to call it "super nanny for dogs". :aktion033:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I really like that show. We actually were just talking about Victoria in chat last night. Some of us prefer Victoria's methods over Cesar's methods and vise versa. I like both of them but with my fluffs being my kids and Cesar saying you can't have that attitude and I could never give that up which is the mean reason I like Victoria better.



> I do like it-I've watched it many times. I was, in fact, watching it the other night and this lady had a chi, I believe, that was overweight and I was astonished to hear that she gave her dog chocolate as a treat :w00t: That dog was lucky to be alive![/B]


I seen that episode with the fat dogs. I couldn't believe that one that fed her dog chocolate either!!! It must not have much cocoa in it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> I never watched The Dog Whisperer but I did check Millan's book out of the library and I just didn't "get" a lot of it. Victoria is very practical and specific.[/B]


That's exactly why I like her show. I just don't get how Cesar Millan does it. He talks about putting the power through the leash--that makes no sense to me. LOL Victoria, in my opinion, give practical advice. 

BTW, I think she has a book coming out soon, or it may even be out.


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

> I might be late in this discussion but I just started watching/recording this show.I know it's just a television show, but I've learned a lot from Victoria Stillwell. Does anyone else watch it, and if so what do you think of it?
> 
> Thanks![/B]


I watch it and really like it. I missed a lot of it last week darn it, it was about a dog who was so attached to its owner than she couldn't even go to the bathroom without the dog following her. I have the same problem. My dog has a huge fenced in back yard but won't go out there unless I go with him. If I go into the kitchen he stays in his bed because he can see me but if I go to the bathroom or bedroom he tears behind me as if he thinks I'm leaving him. I've only had him a few weeks and I thought maybe he was worried about the separation from the girl I bought him from but I'm pretty sure he's over that now. I've left him in his crate while I had to go somewhere but never over 2 hours. I sure do hope they repeat that show.

Roz


----------



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah I catch the repeats on Saturday mornings. I like it, She makes me laugh and seeing how out of control some dogs are always amazes me. SO grateful for my Cora. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i watched it last year on t.v.saw her book in borders book shop to..


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I actually watch her and the DSog Whisperer and I use both of their techniques on the boys and it definitely seems to work. Her reasoning is similiar to Cesars and I get great ideas from them both.

I missed the one about the fat chi but I did see the lab that was out of control and also the one where the dog pulled out the kitchen draws to climb onto the counter to pee on the toaster!! 

Marie & the Boys*


----------

